# running away!!!!!!



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

;p


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I know it makes you mad, but I think it is so funny!








Especially the "smiling when they are panting" part. I think that too!!!









I am by no means an expert, but I think what you are doing now is probably the best thing. I would probably not even worry about the time out at this point. That may be what started the "running away"-I think what works best for Brinkley is flat out ignoring him. I scold him harshly, whether I can catch him or not-and then just ignore him. We have a gate to block him out of the hall too...so if I don't put him in time out in his kitchen, then I go over the hall gate to my room or the bathroom and ignore him. When I come back he is usually sitting at the gate with his nose through the hole. When I come back in the living room...he is very loving and repentful. He HATES to be ignored. I think they pick up on our emotions very easily. The ignoring is probably just about the same principle and as effective as the time out. 








I still smile and laugh







when I think about your story. 
What funny babies they are!!!









Good luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

I tell Lacey to sit in a very loud voice. She knows she is in trouble and she will lay down on her back and wait for me to pick her up. She then gets a time out for about 10 minutes. She has learned that in the morning before I go to work to run around so I can't catch her. Now I keep her close to me in the morning using baby gates. These little babies are so smart. I know that Lacey does not like to be ignored, it hurts her feelings. She will lay her little head down and just give me sad little eyes.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I have a bottle with coins in it that I either shake or drop to the ground when she is doing something wrong. She usually gets startled enough to stop running around.







Lately, she is getting used to my tones of voice, so I'll yell out slowly "Hey, what are you doing?", and she comes running over to me. Or I'll kind of grunt loudly which means to stay away from a particular area she is going to. We are finally getting used to eachother, and she is understanding more. I have never used time outs...I just use the same scolding tone of voice, not too loud but loud enough to get my point across, and then what is done is done. She hasn't done anything too serious either.

I think you not chasing her is a good thing, but scold her kind of...it's all about tone of voice...for me anyways, and it works with my other two dogs too.

Hope this helps...









~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

...err..how do u delete this ??


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------

